# How a Tire Repair Kit in the Trunk Earned a Surprise Tip



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

I guess most everyone who drives UL has some kind of a plan for a flat. My 2019 vehicle, like many new cars, came sans a spare tire. So I went to the junkyard and found a donut spare to fit. But I also picked up a $5 puncture repair lit and an inexpensive air compressor.

One day I get pinged for a gas station pick up (seemed like a weird place to get a call from). A guy and his girl were riding deep in the countryside on their Harley and got a flat on the rear tire. Outside cell range. A tourists picks the couple up and drives them to town and drops them at the station.

When I arrive the guy has a shopping bag with two large cans of that spare tire stuff. If you don't know about it, it's basically a can of compressed air and glue that supposedly seals and fills a flat tire. You shoot the stuff in throught the valve stem, then drive a round a bit to get the glue spread out and fill the hole. Good luck with that.

I drove the couple to their bike and waited with them (on the clock). I had told them that if the spare-tire-in-a-can didn't work I could fix their flat. The spare-tire-in-a-can *did not* work. Even after two cans. Ha ha. Well I spread out a tarp, used the puncture kit to put a plug in the rather large hole (on the tread, not the sidewall), plugged the pump into the cigarette lighter and filled the tire.

Naturally the folks were very appreciate and showed it on the app. Twice (two tips). I followed the bike home in my car, with the girl riding along with me, just in case. It was a profitable trip, but mostly it was great to see two happy people who felt like it was their lucky day.


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07FVR54T6/?tag=ubne0c-20https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XZDK7V5/?tag=ubne0c-20
*

*


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

Thank you, for being a good person!


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I hope you insisted that they got a new tire. I don't know if a plug will hold forever. I had one on for about 60 days once before I started thinking it might come out.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

June132017 said:


> I hope you insisted that they got a new tire. I don't know if a plug will hold forever. I had one on for about 60 days once before I started thinking it might come out.


It is recommended to replace a plugged motorcycle tire as soon as possible. However I've know people to use the plugged tire until the tread was toast.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

The most important part of this story has been overlooked. Was the girl good looking?


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> The most important part of this story has been overlooked. Was the girl good looking?


Who cares about the girl?! What about the guy??


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

fix o flat is garbage.
plugging it is a lot easier and a lot more efficient.
my car came for that shit in the can instead of a donut, it only works for a few versions of flats


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Answering in questions/assertions in order:

Yes I did.
Agreed.
She didn't raise my blood pressure.
He definitely didn't raise my blood pressure.
Agreed.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Matt Uterak said:


> It is recommended to replace a plugged motorcycle tire as soon as possible. However I've know people to use the plugged tire until the tread was toast.


Anybody that's ever had a flat on a motorcycle while rolling down the road would NEVER do that.
One of the most frightening experiences I ever had was a blow out on a front tire of a Honda 750 on Highway 80 in Berkeley at 50 mph. Traffic all around me and I'm doing squirrely moves all over lane two ... standing on the pegs wrestling that damn thing....


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

.... A day later the guy takes the bike out again, has a blow-out on the tire you patched, and is severely injured. Their attorneys will be in touch with you soon......


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Geez......I wonder if the 1-800 roadside assistance number stuck on the driver's door window of my car is worth anything like this.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Anybody that's ever had a flat on a motorcycle while rolling down the road would NEVER do that.
> One of the most frightening experiences I ever had was a blow out on a front tire of a Honda 750 on Highway 80 in Berkeley at 50 mph. Traffic all around me and I'm doing squirrely moves all over lane two ... standing on the pegs wrestling that damn thing....


People are lazy and cheap.

Not a good idea, but I've seen it.

I've had a few flats over the years. All do them have been slow leaks. No blowouts.

I have hit a bear with a pannier. Dented it and bent the frame.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Timbrr said:


> Who cares about the girl?! What about the guy??


Even females do it.....


----------

